# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Mrs Biggs: Series:1

## N.Fan

Mrs Biggs  ITV1


New 5 Part Drama
Sheridan Smith has started filming her new role-the part of train robber Ronnie's wife Charmain.

The Gavin and Stacey actress,30,has been filming on location in the steets of manchester-which were transformed to look like London during the swinging 60s.

The ITV1 drama is set to explore the untold story of Mrs Biggs.Ronnie will be played by Ashes To Ashes star Daniel Mays,30.

The programme will follow important events in Charmain's life,including when she first met Ronnie on a train.

It will also show the great train robbery in 1963 when small-time villian Ronnie nicked the modern-day equivalent of 40million in used banknotes.

Charmain later secretly emigrated to Australia with her husband and three sons after Ronnie escaped from Wandsworth prison in 1965.

The couple hid out for four years before fleeing to Rio De Janeiro in Brazil as police closed in on them.

The programme will be screened in the autumn.

----------


## N.Fan

Does anyone else remember when Ronnie Biggs sang God Save The Queen with the Sex Pistols.

----------


## alan45

There is already a thread on this here  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...622#post780622

----------

